# Flounder



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Is it time to go gigging yet? I had so much fun last year for my first time trying it. I am definitely addicted. Who else is ready to go and when are you planing on for first trip out? June or July is what I was told.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not sure why one pic posted 3 times. Smart phone challenged I guess

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Around the passes its fixin to be on soon from what I hear.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Check the date in the pic. Every year is different, has to do with water temp. This is a good baseline


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I would plan a trip for 420 or April 20th, as that will be the day that a new crop of flounder will be planted and harvested when matured. We must nurture these seedlings, as these seedlings nurture us as well. Do not kill them before they grow please or take more than your bag limit!!! With a little knowledge and common sense, I am confident we all will have happy, happy, happy, thanksgivings for many years to come!!! 

Deadeye,

16ft. v-alum. Lund, 25 Johnson


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Im going to start in a few weeks. Just need it to warm up a little bit to get them to start coming back in.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm definitely itching to go... and I can't wait to post my little invention on here for my light rig. I tested it last week and it's pretty sweet. For those who are part-time giggers and don't want to mount anything permanently to their boat I've built a solution that runs above OR below water and attaches/removes in minutes w/ NOTHING permanently mounted to the boat. I'll be gigging with this little contraption this year out of my Pathfinder ... call me crazy but I bet you'll like what I've come up with.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> Check the date in the pic. Every year is different, has to do with water temp. This is a good baseline


Man...now that really makes me ready to go. Nice job

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

You should head out there tonight. Perfect conditions.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Death From Above said:


> You should head out there tonight. Perfect conditions.


I was out all day in those cold winds in east bay with a buddy and it was pretty brutal. Caught one small trout under navarre bridge after we parked the boat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------

